# Wie kann ich die Browser Hintergrundfarbe ändern?



## sonic90 (6. März 2008)

Hi,,
ich habe folgende Frage,,
Wie kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe des Browser ändern...
Ich habe eine Rot weiße website erstellt,, jetzt würde ich gerne auch die Hintergrundfarbe des Browser ändern geht das....?


//edit Markus: verschoben nach HTML


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Hi,

Welche Hintergrundfarbe meinst du? Lad mal einen Screenshot hoch und zeig uns das. 

fg
Ex1tus


----------



## stain (6. März 2008)

sonic90 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,,
> ich habe folgende Frage,,
> Wie kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe des Browser ändern...
> Ich habe eine Rot weiße website erstellt,, jetzt würde ich gerne auch die Hintergrundfarbe des Browser ändern geht das....?



Was meinst du?
Falls du die Hintergrundfarbe der Seite meinst, kannst du das etwa so mit HTML machen:

```
...
<body bgcolor="#000000">
...
```
oder mit CSS:

```
...
<body style="background-color:#000000;">
...
```
Falls es das nicht war, was du wissen wolltest, sag bescheid.


----------

